# Never Cry Wolf (movie)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got done watching this movie and wanted to suggest it to those who might be looking for something to watch.

It's an older movie (1983) but entertaining nonetheless. Just to warn you it starts out very slow. The basic premise is a government researcher is sent to study the menacing wolves but grows to appreciate their place in wilderness. He has no survival skills and probably should have died but bumbles his way through most situations. He also has the guidance of an old inuit to occasionally help him along. It's got some beautiful scenery and some great shots of wolves. I'd give it a 7 out of 10.

Never Cry Wolf (1983) - IMDb


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I love this movie! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Farley Mowat. What a name.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stick said:


> Farley Mowat. What a name.


No way as cool as Stick and Slippy! :encouragement:


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Starring "Toad" from American Graffiti..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd have to be real hungry to eat mice. Real hungry.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I'd have to be real hungry to eat mice. Real hungry.


Me too. Too many tiny bones. Choke, choke. Pakrat is much better!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, Sasquatch, the IMDB link you posted showed another one I liked "Snow Walker".


----------

